# 20 and 24 Months - Difference Between Intact Males



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the boy neutered a little earlier than two years. Those of you that waited (I've already heard from Oqurrh and datacan), did you notice any difference in this time period that you attribute to the testosterone? 

Those who got your pups neutered at 18 months, did your pup also continue developing in muscle mass/stature?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Datacan's response from other thread - 

It seems to me Sammy's chest grew in size during the last two months. He will be 26 months soon.
He's speed and jumping ability also increased. He started to eat more and packed some more muscle.
We wrestle daily, it's the way we play... he is very gentle I have no bruises on my skin.

Not sure if this is a final growth spur, definitely well worth the wait and see, IMO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

From hunting articles on http://vizsladogs.com/ 

"One question, or some variant thereof, that I get asked regularly, is: "at what age should I start breaking my dog out?" .

I always have two answers. My first answer is at about five weeks of age, and my second is between about 30 and 36 months of age. I know there seems to be a big inconsistency in my answers, but not really.

I start working with my pups as soon as I can, mainly teaching them how to learn. I do not know which famous psychologist said it first, but learning is a learned behavior. This has proven itself so many times in my work with dogs that it has truly become axiomatic for me."

Can this answer point toward possible further mental and physical development? 
36 months?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I know Miles was a little younger when he was neutered (almost 14 months) but he has continued to grow and mature. I would say if you can wait I would. We waited as long as we could. He had 3 neuter appt I cancelled bc we were trying to wait as long as we could. We got a lot of social pressure about it and Miles could never do anything wrong or of course his behavior was because he was intact. 

Overall we are fine with our decision as he had great muscle mass before surgery and his chest continues to fill out. But for our next upcoming pup we will hopefully be able to wait longer because he will have Miles to play with all the time vs us getting lectured about 'responsible dog ownership' at the park. We have learned a lot with Miles and have developed a thicker skin.


----------

